# Best Rod for the torium>?



## tjkelly17

Need some help. I Just bought a Shimano Torium 30. Plan on doing the AJ, grouper, snapper, whatever bites kind of fishin. What is the best rod for the reel? I do a little jiggin as well.Thanks for the info in advance


----------



## lobsterman

Shimano Trevalla 58xxh


----------



## FISHBOXFULL

i second the trevella, i have 2 - 6 ft xheavy 80-200lb with 50lb mono. awsome rods and xtra light


----------



## pogypumper

I will make it a third on the trevela. I love mine. After bottom fishing with 6/0s on slammer and tuna stick rods, there is no comparison. Especially fishing in deep water. It is a lightweight and well balanced combo that can handle even the bigger AJs and grouper.


----------



## ted-hurst

I concur with all, I have a 2 Trevala's, one a 5'8" and the other a 6'6" and they both kick butt.

Ted


----------



## tjkelly17

Thanks for the help...Sounds like a unanimous answer..I will give it a try


----------



## Corpsman

I just bought the 30 yesterday as well. How would that setup work for traditional bottom fishing with live bait instead of jigs?


----------



## Travis Gill

Personally I can't stand the trevalas but thats just me. Maybe they are good for jigging but i don't jig hardly at all and for regular bottom fishing I don't like them.


----------



## Corpsman

> *Freespool (1/3/2009)*Personally I can't stand the trevalas but thats just me. Maybe they are good for jigging but i don't jig hardly at all and for regular bottom fishing I don't like them.


What do you dislike about them?


----------



## true-king

I've got one of the new nicer trevalas, the TFC 6'3" MH, on a torium 20. Its purdy sweet!


----------



## Travis Gill

I just don't like the way they feel. I can see where they would be good for jigging because they are light and fast but for live bait fishing I like a stiff slower action rod. I have only fished a trevala a couple times but would never buy one. I do know alot of people who love em though. I think it is mainly becasue I rarely jig and alot of people are into that.


----------



## recess

I love the trevalas rods. With that said i would not recommend the 80-200# class short rod. We have broken 3 of them in half trying to get large fish off the bottom using the high stick pull. The short rods will brake doing that. We fish 8 trevalas on the boat catching up to 400# bulls,75#+ AJs and so on but never have broken one of the long trevalas rods. We use them for all bottom fishing to include grouper. With the fast speed of the penn torque's it is a win win fishing deep all day. Also there is no better combo for 400+' deep jigging for wahoo or bottom fishing for mingo's. Just don't buy a short one, they brake. Gene


----------



## JoshH

Recess is right the 5'8 rods tend to break kind of easy. I fish the heaviest model of the 6 foot rod and it is perfect. I use a torium 16 on it and its extremely light and easy to fish with. The Torium 16 is the smallest of the toriums that still put out 20-22 pounds of drag.


----------



## Sea Monkey

The OLE fishing rod. Dam it man , looks like a majority . I personally have not fished all the mentioned rods. I reccommend , STAR rods, Buy the better ones not economical ones. I have never seen aSTAR rod break. Just my .02.


----------



## bill1000

I ownfour trevalas XXHI use them both for jigging and for bottom fishing with bothlive and dead bait. I use them paired with two Accurate Boss two speeds, a Shimano Trinidad 30, and a Shimano Torsa. When jiggingI use the rods in the conventional way, but when bottom fishing using circle hooks I point the rod straight down and let the reel do the work. This gets the fish off the bottom much faster because no hookset is necessery. I know this sounds wierd but believe me it works. I love the trevala series, especially paired with a light two speed reel useing low gear.

Bill1000


----------



## pcww

I have broken 3 trevalas rods and have given up on them. I switched to OTI jigging rods and have been a happy camper. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Chris V

> *recess (1/3/2009)*I love the trevalas rods. With that said i would not recommend the 80-200# class short rod. We have broken 3 of them in half trying to get large fish off the bottom using the high stick pull. The short rods will brake doing that.


Any rod will break regardless of length if you use the high stick method especially if they are composed mainly of graphite like the trevalas.I get short 50-100 class tuna sticks brought back to me all the timefor high sticking. Use an aggressive short pump technique to get big fish off the bottom not high sticking and you'll never break a rod again. I have used the 5'8" models ever since they were introduced and have yet to break one even on some hefty yellowfin and AJs. 

Gene, not trying to discredit you or anything just explaining hows and whys


----------



## BudYsr

I have a torium 30(GREAT reel by the way) on a Shimano Tallus blue water series rod. ITS SWEET......

Would work great for everything you mentioned and its a tuff SOB


----------



## lobsterman

All I can say is don't lock down your drag on the Torium and it will be a great reel for years. Use it with max drag and you will be fixing it more than fishing it.


----------



## true-king

> *lobsterman (1/7/2009)*All I can say is don't lock down your drag on the Torium and it will be a great reel for years. Use it with max drag and you will be fixing it more than fishing it.


Well, it sounds like mine will be in for a short life!


----------



## recess

> *tunapopper (1/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *recess (1/3/2009)*I love the trevalas rods. With that said i would not recommend the 80-200# class short rod. We have broken 3 of them in half trying to get large fish off the bottom using the high stick pull. The short rods will brake doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> Any rod will break regardless of length if you use the high stick method especially if they are composed mainly of graphite like the trevalas.I get short 50-100 class tuna sticks brought back to me all the timefor high sticking. Use an aggressive short pump technique to get big fish off the bottom not high sticking and you'll never break a rod again. I have used the 5'8" models ever since they were introduced and have yet to break one even on some hefty yellowfin and AJs.
> 
> Gene, not trying to discredit you or anything just explaining hows and whys
Click to expand...

 Chris, Not trying to discredit you or anything just replying.We have never broken any rods while fighting a fish in the column We just killed a est.400# bull that ate one of our groupers and not much of a fight at that while in the column and not on the bottom trying to hide. Our problem with braking the 80-200# is the first 3 feet of the fight,using circle owner mutu hooks with a hook find, you have less then 2 feet left tolift whatever off the bottom. And with us fishing alot of horn coral you don't have much time (like maybe two seconds) to get the fish from the coral or you end up with a lost fish and frayed leader. If I am going to spend $219.00 for a 200 pound class rod it should NOT brake with 25 # of drag set with scale no matter how high I lift it within reason. I will try to reel the first few feet up with rod down to see if a can improve not braking any more rods or maybe I will go back to fishing broomsticks. LOL.Gene


----------



## Scabs

I have a Trevalain my garage that has been setting there for 3 years. I hated it!!I think it is the 50-100 pound, 6'6". I put the torsa on a super seeker 25-40lb rod and love it. Its like sex, the tip will makeher dance and the bone is strong!! tjkelley17 pm me if you want the trevala. You can have it, but you have to come get it. I live in Navarre.This is not to piss anyone off that loves the heavy trevalas, but this one did not work for me.


----------

